# Chicago area, help needed.



## piscorpio (May 4, 2004)

I am asking for a friend, who has an old early 90's Altima. They want to take it to a Nissan specialist to have work done to it. Anyone know of a good Nissan tech in the Chicago area? Thanks.


----------



## piscorpio (May 4, 2004)

Anyone on here a Nissan tech?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres ka24tech who is a nissan tech, theres myself, though although im not a nissan tech, im a trained auto technician, and several members of this board are also techs or techs in training. you can try asking the questions you need answered and do the work yourself to save some money. which is really the main reason for this discussion forum. im going to move this into the locals forums as well, you can get some shop info there.


----------



## piscorpio (May 4, 2004)

Thanks alot. Believe me, I am all for doing work yourself. This is basically for a friend of a friend, and they are not as inclined to do the work themselves. Thanks for the help!


----------

